

What I learned bootstrapping a 6-figure business from school - morefranco
http://danshipper.com/what-i-learned-bootstrapping-a-6-figure-business-from-school?utm_source=Dan%27s+Blog+List&utm_campaign=dfc66cbced-Newsletter_nice_design_17_8_11_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c18fe7384e-dfc66cbced-107279409

======
awaxman11
Great article man! Love all the philosophy of mind references. During my
freshman seminar I had to read Consciousness Explained by Daniel Dennett,
ended up switching me from going to the business school to being a philosophy
major and 'Learning how to learn.'

Now that I've started learning how to program and working building a product I
can't thank that professor. Whether learning what customers want, learning how
to sell, or learning a new programming language / framework - it's essential
to be able to pick up stuff quickly.

I hadn't thought about philosophy in awhile so thanks for reminding me the
benefits of being able to clearly articulate complex ideas and make meaning
out of uncertainty.

~~~
dshipper
Thanks! I totally agree. Glad I could get you back on the philosophy kick, I
think it's really useful for entrepreneurship.

------
sloria
"Any time you catch yourself saying, “Well look at how X big company does it.”
or “Well X big company tried that and it didn’t work for them,” please smack
yourself in the face."

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.

------
graeme
Great post. Good practical exposition of Taleb's ideas. A lot of people
mistakenly think he's theoretical.

Just chiming in to say that cargo cults were very real:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult)

